# How to generat business



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all,
I have a question, after deployment how to generate business from the website?
My website providing information about the rights of employees, different regulations and acts and government policies about individuals.
My website having 10-15 visitors a day, no profit from it, domain going to be expired in 2013, what to do next?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Have a look at this video. It will give you a couple of good ideas, and some other websites to go to.


----------

